# IIHS results are out. Good news and bad news



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Good news is it's very safe.

Bad news is when you drive at night.

http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv
*
The LED headlights performed worse than the halogens.*


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Good news is it's very safe.
> 
> Bad news is when you drive at night.
> 
> ...


That is very interesting. I know there was some thread that speaks about how the LED lights aims too low, if that had anything to do with this. Also, would they account for the fog lights in this test?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TablaRasa said:


> That is very interesting. I know there was some thread that speaks about how the LED lights aims too low, if that had anything to do with this. Also, would they account for the fog lights in this test?


No. THey test strictly low beams and high beams.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> No. THey test strictly low beams and high beams.


Oh ok. Well the LEDs have not been a problem with me nor with my wife yet at night. the adaptive and cornering light helps a lot. But we were also coming from a car that didn't/doesn't have these features.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> *
> The LED headlights performed worse than the halogens.*


This make me glad I bought the SE version with halogen headlights. I actually bought the SE because I did not want another panoramic sunroof (I live in the middle of the desert) but this headlight thing is yet another bonus.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This make me glad I bought the SE version with halogen headlights. I actually bought the SE because I did not want another panoramic sunroof (I live in the middle of the desert) but this headlight thing is yet another bonus.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Halogens received a marginal mark hehe. Not sure the degree of separation between poor and marginal but if halogens were rated "good" , different tune.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Halogens received a marginal mark hehe. Not sure the degree of separation between poor and marginal but if halogens were rated "good" , different tune.


At least with the halogens you can install something like this: http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Waiting for more comments from people with LED headlights. I've always been very satisfied with bi-xenon headlights on other VW models.

I'm not of fan on my halogens, but would think LEDs would be a lot better..


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

JSWTDI09 said:


> At least with the halogens you can install something like this: http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


deAutokey h7rc kit (HID) or these Opt7 Fluxbeam (LED): http://www.opt-7.com/fluxbeam-led-headlights/


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

I have the new version from DEAuto that has the non glare piece around it on my 2016 passat, and I'll confirm that it works. I haven't gotten flashed by angry drivers once. I'll be buying these for the Tiguan for sure,


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Very happy about these results as we bought this car solely for our future daughter. 

I ride a motorcycle so safety was never a top priority before. Lol 

I have the led headlights and it's been great so far. I do live in a city so lighting was never an issue. Will have to try it out on dark country roads.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

I am pretty surprised by this. I have had mine for about a month and I think the LED's are great, they are far superior to the HID headlights on my 2012 Touareg. If anything mine were aimed a little too high when I picked it up (lots of angry drivers flashing their brights) I adjusted them 1/2 a turn and they are perfect. The auto high beams aren't the best but I rarely use them anyway.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

marshotel said:


> I am pretty surprised by this. I have had mine for about a month and I think the LED's are great, they are far superior to the HID headlights on my 2012 Touareg. If anything mine were aimed a little too high when I picked it up (lots of angry drivers flashing their brights) I adjusted them 1/2 a turn and they are perfect. The auto high beams aren't the best but I rarely use them anyway.


How did you adjust them?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

daisoman said:


> How did you adjust them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


There is a white plastic adjustment screw at the top of each headligh, I marked the original position with paint so that I had a reference point. I originally gave each one a full turn (clockwise) but that was a bit too much so I turned it back 1/2 a turn and they are perfect. The thing I find most surprising is that they said they don't light the sides of the road up enough, I feel like they light up both sides better than any car I have had. I compared them to my wife's 17 X3 and the Tiguan LED's provide better light output on the sides.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

marshotel said:


> There is a white plastic adjustment screw at the top of each headligh, I marked the original position with paint so that I had a reference point. I originally gave each one a full turn (clockwise) but that was a bit too much so I turned it back 1/2 a turn and they are perfect. The thing I find most surprising is that they said they don't light the sides of the road up enough, I feel like they light up both sides better than any car I have had. I compared them to my wife's 17 X3 and the Tiguan LED's provide better light output on the sides.


Thank you. I agree with you about light output while turning is great. I don't feel the need to touch mine yet as they're more then adaquite imo

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

marshotel said:


> There is a white plastic adjustment screw at the top of each headligh, I marked the original position with paint so that I had a reference point. I originally gave each one a full turn (clockwise) but that was a bit too much so I turned it back 1/2 a turn and they are perfect. The thing I find most surprising is that they said they don't light the sides of the road up enough, I feel like they light up both sides better than any car I have had. I compared them to my wife's 17 X3 and the Tiguan LED's provide better light output on the sides.


I agree. They must have tested it at dusk/dawn or wearing sunglasses at night


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I have LEDS, and mine point way too low. In the city its not a problem. On a dark hwy, at some speed, its borderline dangerous... Your eyes don't have enough time to predict where the next curve is, cannot properly explain it here, but when its pitch dark, you can't see much in front. There is a definitive light cutoff, just a sharp line in front of you in how much light is emitted. 

On the other hand, the high beams are amazing!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

AIRider said:


> I have LEDS, and mine point way too low. In the city its not a problem. On a dark hwy, at some speed, its borderline dangerous... Your eyes don't have enough time to predict where the next curve is, cannot properly explain it here, but when its pitch dark, you can't see much in front. There is a definitive light cutoff, just a sharp line in front of you in how much light is emitted.
> 
> On the other hand, the high beams are amazing!


You can adjust it apparently



marshotel said:


> There is a white plastic adjustment screw at the top of each headligh, I marked the original position with paint so that I had a reference point. I originally gave each one a full turn (clockwise) but that was a bit too much so I turned it back 1/2 a turn and they are perfect. The thing I find most surprising is that they said they don't light the sides of the road up enough, I feel like they light up both sides better than any car I have had. I compared them to my wife's 17 X3 and the Tiguan LED's provide better light output on the sides.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Same with my TT-S.
To get the annual inspection sticker, they are adjusted low but with the shutter up, high beam is much better.
Still feel that my '13 Golf R had more usable beam with the bi-xenons.


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

*LED headlights*

Apparently, the IIHS does not like most of the mid size SUV headlights. I drove both the SEL and the SEL-P at night. I did not notice much difference in long distance lighting. I did like the "color" of the halogen light in the SEL better, but that is just my opinion.

Here is the link 

http://www.iihs.org/iihs/news/deskt...e-suv-headlights-tested-rate-marginal-or-poor


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

I was really surprised that the LED headlights got such a poor rating. I drive on allot of back country type roads and have found both the low and high beams to be excellent and the auto high beams work great--no complaints with the lights.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Many (all?) of the VW / Audi LED headlights have been getting marginal to poor IIHS ratings.....not sure what the issue is at VAG Engineering.....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Many (all?) of the VW / Audi LED headlights have been getting marginal to poor IIHS ratings.....not sure what the issue is at VAG Engineering.....


It's how VAG engineers spec out the performance to their suppliers that do the real R&D on lighting, such as Hella. The Audi Q3 gets a poor also. The new Q5 didn't fare well either.

BMW does better than VAG, so Bosch-AL must be doing something right.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Easily fixable. Had same problem with my MDX LEDs, adjusted them with no problems. Since LEDs are not self adjusting like HIDs, they can be adjusted same as halogens (see here): http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/aim/aim.html


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> Easily fixable. Had same problem with my MDX LEDs, adjusted them with no problems. Since LEDs are not self adjusting like HIDs, they can be adjusted same as halogens (see here): http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/aim/aim.html


HIDs can be adjusted. There is a procedure for it with resetting the levelling motors

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> HIDs can be adjusted. There is a procedure for it with resetting the levelling motors
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


You're missing my point. Yes, HID's motor can be reset but it will not make them shine higher, they're tied to level sensors in suspension and other components. The LED lights on the other hand are not self leveling like HID, so they can be adjusted just like halogens by turning the adjustment screws on the housing, but one needs to know what he/she is doing, thus the attached link.


----------



## BRNARDN (Mar 25, 2013)

TIGSEL said:


> You're missing my point. Yes, HID's motor can be reset but it will not make them shine higher, they're tied to level sensors in suspension and other components. The LED lights on the other hand are not self leveling like HID, so they can be adjusted just like halogens by turning the adjustment screws on the housing, but one needs to know what he/she is doing, thus the attached link.


I believe that the LED headlights on the SEL P are self leveling. I think that all cars equipped with the AFS system are, they do both cornering and self leveling. I mean, anytime I turn the car I can see the headlight aiming down and to the sides, just like it did on my previous VWs with bi xenons. The link you provided though is great for setting the height though, as mine came very low like some people have also experienced.

And btw, I preferred the bi xenons over the LEDs. The xenons had a very sharp light cut-off where the LEDs on the Tiguan do not, which may cause glare to other drivers.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> You're missing my point. Yes, HID's motor can be reset but it will not make them shine higher, they're tied to level sensors in suspension and other components. The LED lights on the other hand are not self leveling like HID, so they can be adjusted just like halogens by turning the adjustment screws on the housing, but one needs to know what he/she is doing, thus the attached link.


You still have it wrong. After you reset the levelling motors, then you adjust the height. Otherwise if what you claim is true, the factory cannot aim the headlights 

But see at about 5:20
https://youtu.be/PCmuUvf4Xgg
The factory technician is adjusting the aim on the bixenons 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

BRNARDN said:


> I believe that the LED headlights on the SEL P are self leveling. I think that all cars equipped with the AFS system are, they do both cornering and self leveling. I mean, anytime I turn the car I can see the headlight aiming down and to the sides, just like it did on my previous VWs with bi xenons. The link you provided though is great for setting the height though, as mine came very low like some people have also experienced.
> 
> And btw, I preferred the bi xenons over the LEDs. The xenons had a very sharp light cut-off where the LEDs on the Tiguan do not, which may cause glare to other drivers.


Wow, I wasn't aware that they brought self leveling LEDs to NA since there are no specific regulations on them yet, or at least not that I am aware of. My 2016 MDX LEDs are not self leveling. 



BsickPassat said:


> You still have it wrong. After you reset the levelling motors, then you adjust the height. Otherwise if what you claim is true, the factory cannot aim the headlights
> 
> But see at about 5:20
> https://youtu.be/PCmuUvf4Xgg
> ...


I said resetting the *motors* will not aim your headlights higher. You can however adjust them by turning the adjustment screws (what the guy on the video is doing) which should really be done by a professional with proper equipment.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

I haven't really noticed if the lights are good or bad but my god the blinkers are intense. I noticed last night that they completely light up the road signs.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Well this is a little disappointing. 

It seems the IHS tests are scored on how far the headlights illuminate down the road. The LEDS are at a disadvantage on these tests because they are aimed lower intentionally so they don't blind oncoming drivers. 

I guess I will have to drive an SEL-P to see for myself, but I find it hard to believe that the LEDs are that bad.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, this should be a sticky thread. 

There is too much misconceptions about LEDs in headlights and too many people dropping LEDs in projectors/reflectors with terrible results.

And there is also a lot of misconception of what "DOT" really means, in the past and we tried to explain that "DOT" approved does not always mean the best light output but it didn't mean much, with IIHS testing it really proves this in a better more scientific way and allows people to realize the truth about DOT/LEDs in headlights etc.

Don't get us wrong, some car models have some amazing non-blinding light output, but most in our opinion: blind others, too bright or too dim. Finding the balance is difficult.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Well this is interesting. IHS has changed the SEL-P headlight rating from "Poor" to "Marginal" for vehicles built after December 2017. It appears the LED's got better, but the halogens got worse? 

Straight line visibility on the SEL-P LED's went from 100 feet to over 300 feet. I wonder if VW accomplished that by simply aiming the LED's higher? I have read several comments about the LED lights being aimed too low from the factory. 


http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

mynewtiguan said:


> Well this is interesting. IHS has changed the SEL-P headlight rating from "Poor" to "Marginal" for vehicles built after December 2017. It appears the LED's got better, but the halogens got worse?
> 
> Straight line visibility on the SEL-P LED's went from 100 feet to over 300 feet. I wonder if VW accomplished that by simply aiming the LED's higher? I have read several comments about the LED lights being aimed too low from the factory.
> 
> ...


I own a SEL P... Where do I find the vehicle production date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Yantropov said:


> I own a SEL P... Where do I find the vehicle production date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Open drivers side door...look near bottom of B-Pillar. Month and year of production shown in the top right corner. 

This Tiguan was produced in December, 2017


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Currently, IIHS rates the 2019 LED headlights as 'Marginal', but only because the low beams are "fair on the gradual left curve" and the high beams are "fair on both left curves". Every other metric got a 'Good' rating. I'd say the LED headlights are closer to 'Good' than 'Marginal'.

The halogen headlights got a 'Poor' rating and were inadequate on most metrics.

https://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dragonpalm said:


> .....The halogen headlights got a 'Poor' rating and were inadequate on most metrics.....


Only in IIHS's mind, not the folks that own and drive them.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

dragonpalm said:


> Currently, IIHS rates the 2019 LED headlights as 'Marginal', but only because the low beams are "fair on the gradual left curve" and the high beams are "fair on both left curves". Every other metric got a 'Good' rating. I'd say the LED headlights are closer to 'Good' than 'Marginal'.
> 
> The halogen headlights got a 'Poor' rating and were inadequate on most metrics.
> 
> https://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv


should we upgrade our light?


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

No complaints about the LEDs in our Tiguan SEL-P. They work great at night and I've had nearly 30 other cars I've owned to compare them to. I personally wish the lights would swivel more, though. They swivel more in my 2016 GLI and it's nice.

Side note: In our 2018 Honda CR-V I tried three different sets of LED headlights (DDM, TRS, some eBay brand CR-V owners swore by) in the factory projector housing. All three had worse light output than the stock halogen bulb. The color made it "look" higher performing but get out into really dark areas and the visibility was worse. I wouldn't recommend changing halogens to LED having experienced this myself.


----------



## Northernont2019 (Feb 3, 2019)

n0thing said:


> No complaints about the LEDs in our Tiguan SEL-P. They work great at night and I've had nearly 30 other cars I've owned to compare them to. I personally wish the lights would swivel more, though. They swivel more in my 2016 GLI and it's nice.
> 
> Side note: In our 2018 Honda CR-V I tried three different sets of LED headlights (DDM, TRS, some eBay brand CR-V owners swore by) in the factory projector housing. All three had worse light output than the stock halogen bulb. The color made it "look" higher performing but get out into really dark areas and the visibility was worse. I wouldn't recommend changing halogens to LED having experienced this myself.


Just curious as you have both the Tiguan & CRV. 

Which one do feel is the better vehicle in your opinion?

Also have you had any issues with the OD problem in regards to your 18 CRV or is it the 2.4?

Both these vehicles were on my short list for purchase but with the Honda engine situation, lack of cabin heat, stalling etc, I have removed it from my list. Not interested in spending $40K for a vehicle that has those known problems. 

Thanks


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Northernont2019 said:


> Just curious as you have both the Tiguan & CRV.
> 
> Which one do feel is the better vehicle in your opinion?
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM so that this thread stays on topic.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

After hitting a deer (an $20,000 in repairs), I insisted that the dealer aim the headlights as high as legally possible. Big difference! 

Just before I hit the deer, I had switched to low beams for an oncoming car. I thought, "These lights are aimed too low, need to get the dealer to adjust them." Then BAM!

If the lights had been aimed correctly, there's a good chance that i would have avoided the deer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pbrowne said:


> After hitting a deer (an $20,000 in repairs), I insisted that the dealer aim the headlights as high as legally possible. Big difference!
> 
> Just before I hit the deer, I had switched to low beams for an oncoming car. I thought, "These lights are aimed too low, need to get the dealer to adjust them." Then BAM!
> 
> If the lights had been aimed correctly, there's a good chance that i would have avoided the deer.


Any owner, even you, could have adjusted the lighting aim as they wish with a screwdriver and 5 minutes. No excuses. Service manages must think current folks are mostly as dumb as rocks....and they have to put up with them on a daily bases.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

My SEL-P also had its headlamps adjusted FAR too low from the factory. Nearly 2 inches too low @ 20ft, which resulted in absolutely HORRIBLE visibility at night. I adjusted them to the correct height per SAE standards and did the whole AFS learn procedure. They are now one of the best headlamp setups I've had on any vehicle.

My only wish is that US Tiguans got the full EU DLA system with the high beam shutters which actively tracks oncoming traffic and shields them from the high beams and also proper amber turn signals in the rear, but alas, VAG limits US options because they want to have a very sharp feature distinction between VW and Audi. (Gotta justify that $20k bump!)


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a 2018 SEL-P, purchased in November 2018, and have no problems with the LED lights. I particularly like the way they actively move with the steering. 

I've owned and driven a lot different cars in almost 50 years of driving and the headlights on this car are as good as anything else I've been in.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

From researching on the IIHS website, I think VW changed the way the LED headlights were aimed on builds in 2018. There seems to be two categories with different ratings. https://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2018

Models built before January 2018 got a "Poor" rating.

Models built after December 2017 got a "Marginal" rating.

I assume this means there was a change/improvement for cars built in 2018 vs in 2017.

As for the "Marginal" rating on the latest LED headlights, I disagree with the IIHS. If you compare to the 2019 Mazda CX-5 which received a "Good" rating (highest rating) for their LED headlights, the figures for "Distance at which headlights provide at least 5 lux illumination" for the Tiguan and CX-5 are almost identical. Summary below.

CX-5 low beams
Straight: left is slightly below optimal illumination, right exceeded optimal
Left turn: both are slightly below optimal
Right turn: both exceeded optimal

Tiguan low beams
Straight: left is slightly below optimal illumination, right exceeded optimal
Left turn: left is optimal, right is slightly below optimal
Right turn: both exceeded optimal

CX-5 high beams
Straight: both are below optimal
Left turn: both are optimal
Right turn: both are optimal

Tiguan high beams
Straight: both are optimal
Left turn: both slightly below optimal
Right turn: both are optimal

I think at worst, the latest Tiguan LED headlights are "Acceptable" and actually should be rated "Good". "Marginal" is an unfair rating.

2019 Mazda CX-5: https://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/mazda/cx-5-4-door-suv
2019 Tiguan: https://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2019


----------



## Northernont2019 (Feb 3, 2019)

n0thing said:


> Sent you a PM so that this thread stays on topic.



Got it....Thank you very much for the detail! Much appreciated!


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

Copying this Adaptive Front Light System (AFS) Learn procedure for LED headlights over from another thread:

-------

If you have halogen headlamps or LED with AFS, the only adjustment is the white screw on either side of the vehicle at the rear of the headlamp module. If you have the LED headlamps with AFS, you do additionally need a scan tool capable of accessing the 4B (Multifunction) module's basic settings modes in order to have the automatic leveling feature learn the new adjustment. Otherwise, the headlamps will auto-level to the old position even though you've turned the screw.

I can understand the frustration with having to get another tool for your shade tree mechanicwork... but the OBDeleven pro tool is available for under a hundred bucks and it is an indispensable tool for VAG vehicle owners. I always look at it like this... as tech changes, the tools change. Back when carbs were king, you'd need a timing light, a tach/dwell meter, some ignition wrenches, a distributor wrench, and some other specialty tools if you were an enthusiast.

The bonus (in my eyes) to a tool like OBDeleven is that with a few taps, not only can you help to analyze problems if you have them, but with the way our vehicles are computer controlled, you can even add certain options/features that were not included at the factory.

The full procedure is as follows. It takes about 10 minutes. Please read the whole thing before attempting the adjustment. It looks longer than it actually is when you're doing it. 

The Procedure (for US DOT VOL LED lighting with active lighting) (not the factory procedure because they use a pre-made target)

This procedure is best performed at dusk/night.
The VOL pattern of each headlamp looks like this ___/------
Together they should end up looking like: ______/-------/------
The cutoffs of each lamp should overlap. They should not be stepped upwards to the right.
Measurements and marks should be made at the edge of the WHITE part of the leftmost lower step of the headlamp beam where it blends into a bluish haze. The bluish haze is not considered in the aiming/measurements to be part of the beam proper.

______/---------
^^^^ Measure/aim HERE.

Tools: Tape measure capable of measuring 25ft, Thin #2 philips screwdriver (not a bit driver, it will not fit in the adjuster hole), a blanket or other opaque material large enough to completely cover one headlamp, narrow tape in a color that contrasts the wall.

1. Find a level surface with a light colored wall in front of it that you can place the car 25ft away from. (This is FAR more difficult than it sounds. Most driveways are sloped, most garages aren't long enough.) I ended up doing this in a parking lot and having two friends support a white blanket on a string tied between two poles. 

2. Turn the headlamps on, let them complete their initialization dance.

3. Bring the car about 1ft from the wall (be sure to place the vehicle in park and apply the park brake) and then cover the right lamp with fabric. Measure the height of the left (lower) side of the headlamp beam. At 1ft, the step in the beam is very slight but it is at the centerline of the headlamp beam, so measure left of center of the beam. Repeat the measurement process with the left lamp covered. Record these measurements. They should be within 1/8" of each other. If they are not, inspect the headlamp for possible damage or check the ground for unevenness.

4. Reverse the vehicle so that the headlamp face (not the bumper of the car) is 25ft from the wall. The stepped pattern of each lamp should now be clearly visible.

5. Since the Tiguan's headlamps are below 34.5" from the ground, the drop at 25ft should be 2.1" (2" is close enough). So take the original height measurement and subtract 2". This will yield the correct adjusted height of the lower portion of the headlamp beam. Take your tape and ruler and place a tape line with the bottom of the tape at this height on the wall. If the white portion (ignore the blue haze) of the lower part of each headlamp beam meets the bottom of the tape line, the headlights are correctly adjusted for safe and legal operation in the US and should NOT be adjusted. If not, then continue.

6. Assure the vehicle is in park with the park brake applied. Connect your preferred scan tool to the OBD2 port and select Module 4B (Multifunction module). Enter BASIC SETTINGS, and then select "BASIC HEADLAMP SETTINGS" and start the procedure. (leave your scantool connected while this procedure is done, it has two parts, one at the beginning and one at the end). Note: starting this procedure will sound the vehicle warning chime and cause an AFS lighting error to appear on the dash. But, don't worry. It will go away once the procedure is completed.

7. Open the hood, cover the right headlamp, and, using the screwdriver, adjust the left headlamp up/down using the white adjuster screw at the rear of the headlamp housing as needed so that the WHITE portion of the leftward lower step of the beam meets the bottom of the tape line. The blue haze will be on the tape and may extend above the tape a bit but this part is not considered the main beam of the lamp and is ignored. Cover the left headlamp and aim the right one Note: The headlamp adjuster screws have a dead-space/lash before they actually move the headlamp. When adjusting, be aware of how large it is by turning the screw a bit until the lamp moves, then the other way to see how much there is, and once the headlamp is actually aimed, turn the adjuster screw in the OPPOSITE direction of adjustment half of that amount. For example: if the lash on your screw is half a turn and you're turning clockwise to bring it into aim, when it is aimed, turn a quarter turn counter-clockwise when the aim is achieved.

8. Once both lamps are adjusted, you can remove the blanket from the lamps and fine tune the beams to match each other so they look like ______/-------/------ . You can then close the hood. Note: Remember to remove the screwdriver from the adjuster before closing the hood.

9. In the scan software, under module 4B, BASIC SETTINGS, select and start the function called "ACKNOWLEDGEMENT OF BASIC SETTINGS". This will lock in the adjustment into the computer. This should extinguish the "AFS Error" warning on the dash after a few seconds.

10. In the scan software, under module 4B, reset the module. It should cause the headlamps to do their power-on dance again before settling. Double check the adjustment on the wall tape. If it is correct, the procedure is complete. If it is not, go back to step 6 and start over again. Being careful to turn the adjuster screw in the opposite direction by half of its lash.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dragonpalm said:


> From researching on the IIHS website, I think VW changed the way the LED headlights were aimed on builds in 2018. There seems to be two categories with different ratings. https://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2018
> 
> Models built before January 2018 got a "Poor" rating.
> 
> ...


More likely just a flawed testing procedure by IIHS. There is no indication they know what they are doing.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

.:Rjackson said:


> Copying this Adaptive Front Light System (AFS) Learn procedure for LED headlights over from another thread:
> 
> -------
> 
> You're welcome for that :laugh:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

LennyNero said:


> My only wish is that US Tiguans got the full EU DLA system with the high beam shutters which actively tracks oncoming traffic and shields them from the high beams


Next model year this kind of tech will be legal in Canada. The 2020 Porsche Cayenne will have it. I wonder if VW plans to use it on the tiguan, arteon, golf, etc.. models that have euro counterparts. Hmm..

Also no word on when the US will allow this kinda tech. Probably years. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

PLEASE think about the other drivers on the road before switching to stoopid bright, stoopid white headlamps or before adjusting yours from the factory settings. This headlight war between manufacturers to see who can make the most retina scorching bright, whitest light might be good for those behind the wheel, but is awful for everyone else. Even the "properly" aimed lights still blind others on curves, on hills and bumps. Nothing like having the guy behind you seeming to flash his brights in your mirrors at every expansion joint, bump etc. The regulators have really let us down allowing these crazy bright headlamps with the glare inducing white light!


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

IbsFt said:


> PLEASE think about the other drivers on the road before switching to stoopid bright, stoopid white headlamps or before adjusting yours from the factory settings. This headlight war between manufacturers to see who can make the most retina scorching bright, whitest light might be good for those behind the wheel, but is awful for everyone else. Even the "properly" aimed lights still blind others on curves, on hills and bumps. Nothing like having the guy behind you seeming to flash his brights in your mirrors at every expansion joint, bump etc. The regulators have really let us down allowing these crazy bright headlamps with the glare inducing white light!


I was really disappointed with the headlights on the Tig (LED) vs my Audi. Then I realized that I'd gone through the process of properly aiming the headlights on the Audi and needed to do the same for the Tig. 

There's a difference between being properly aimed and being aimed too high, which you're talking about. And even then, I'd much rather be able to see the road properly, allowing me to avoid obstacles, people and animals vs feeling like I am overdriving my headlights at 100km/h on the highway - regardless of if I *might* annoy someone else on the road momentarily. 

The "factory settings" of my headlights were wrong. No ifs, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

Bawlti said:


> deAutokey h7rc kit (HID) or these Opt7 Fluxbeam (LED): http://www.opt-7.com/fluxbeam-led-headlights/


does it fit 2019 model? How hard it installed? Plug and play?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

No issues whatsoever on my 2018 SEL-P built in December of 2017. In fact, I think the LED lights are amazing and visibility is excellent. So the IIHS rating didn’t itch me a bit.


----------



## TheTopherella (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes!!! Horrible. My 2016 Tiguan lease expired few months back and leased a new 2018 SEL Premium. Headlights are super bright but I can only see about 50 ft in front of me. Can they be adjusted to point up more?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TheTopherella said:


> Yes!!! Horrible. My 2016 Tiguan lease expired few months back and leased a new 2018 SEL Premium. Headlights are super bright but I can only see about 50 ft in front of me. Can they be adjusted to point up more?


Every road vehicle sold in the USA has adjustable headlight aiming. It is no different tan every vehicle sold here for decades.


----------

